
Show HN: QuickNote.io –  Minimalist, anonymous and free note taking app - Mnlfrgr
https://quicknote.io/
======
Mnlfrgr
Hi everybody

I built QuickNote mostly for fun and to learn the Serverless architecture*
However, I actually found myself using it more and more so I decided to open
it to the public.

My main pain point was that of sharing quick notes with people online (like
links, images, snippets of text) but not wanting to create a Google Doc or
EverNote note and change the sharing settings.

In short, QuickNote allows anybody to create a quick note and share it online.
No signup, no payment, no sharing configurations. Nothing. Just go to
[https://quicknote.io](https://quicknote.io), create your note (add images,
videos, bullet points, etc) and share it with the world in a few seconds.

Here are some examples: > Code sharing:
[https://quicknote.io/56d8a010-c2fa-11e8-8b1e-dd72d0895237](https://quicknote.io/56d8a010-c2fa-11e8-8b1e-dd72d0895237)

> With image:
> [https://quicknote.io/f1e02010-c2fa-11e8-8b1e-dd72d0895237](https://quicknote.io/f1e02010-c2fa-11e8-8b1e-dd72d0895237)

> Simple text with links:
> [https://quicknote.io/55e80910-c2fb-11e8-8b1e-dd72d0895237](https://quicknote.io/55e80910-c2fb-11e8-8b1e-dd72d0895237)

PS: Shout out to the fine people at WIP who made me change my mind about using
the original name "OneNote"!

Enjoy and let me know if you have any question or feedback!

* For the nerds: the frontend is a static React app hosted on S3, the backend is simply 2 AWS Lambda functions. It scales infinitely and it's super fast (< 100ms to load). 2 Million notes/month would cost me ~$5.

~~~
finger
All your examples are empty when I open them on Safari or Firefox.

